# Spend 11 nights in Aruba on Eagle Beach. September 5 to September 16, 2021



## R1964 (Aug 17, 2021)

2 bedroom 2 bathroom unit sleeps 6 available at Paradise Beach Villas on Eagle Beach Aruba. $1265 for the 11 nights Unit has pool/ocean view. Serious offers will be considered.


----------



## R1964 (Aug 19, 2021)

This same unit booked through Paradise Beach Villas would be over $300 per night. Any questions let me know.


----------



## R1964 (Aug 20, 2021)

Now only $1000. for the 11 nights. That's only $90.90 per night for a 2 bedroom unit.


----------



## scm007 (Aug 23, 2021)

I’d give you 500 for the Aruba stay sorry for the lowball but would need to rearrange.


----------



## R1964 (Aug 23, 2021)

scm007 said:


> I’d give you 500 for the Aruba stay sorry for the lowball but would need to rearrange.


Sent you a message.


----------



## R1964 (Aug 24, 2021)

Still available


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 24, 2021)

R1964 said:


> 2 bedroom 2 bathroom unit sleeps 6 available at Paradise Beach Villas on Eagle Beach Aruba. $1265 for the 11 nights Unit has pool/ocean view. Serious offers will be considered.


I am trying to reach friends who love to go to Aruba.  I will let you know if they are interested. Let me know if you have already rented it. Thank you, DonnaD


----------



## R1964 (Aug 25, 2021)

Still available. First $900 gets it!! That's only $82. per night for a 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleeps 6 ocean view room. Here's some ex. round trip airfares available for these dates. JFK $340. BOS $407. PHL $342. BWI $485. ATL $405. FLL $249. LGA $353. MIA $250 AND EWR $340.


----------



## R1964 (Aug 28, 2021)

Still available Make me a reasonable offer.  Lets make a deal.


----------



## R1964 (Aug 29, 2021)

Only $700. for the 11 nights. That's only $63. per night for a 2 bedroom 2 bathroom unit with a full kitchen. Don't let this get away.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 29, 2021)

If only. We loved this resort btw, perfect location. Hope someone can make it work.


----------



## R1964 (Aug 30, 2021)

Still available


----------



## R1964 (Aug 31, 2021)

bump


----------



## R1964 (Aug 31, 2021)

No longer available.


----------

